# Solo Skiff Flyfishing Partner



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Just got a Solo Skiff and have been flyfishing from it 2-3 times a week.

Anybody else flyfish from theirs? Iâ€™m retired so have a lot of flexibility. PM me if youâ€™re interested in meeting up sometime.


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

darn it.. I don't have a one or else I'd go with you.


----------



## TXyakker (Aug 18, 2005)

Were you out in around Surfside after thanksgiving? My brother and I were out there in kayaks and talked to a guy in a solo skiff who found some reds back up in there. Wish I had a skiff period, paddling gets hard after a while, haha


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

TXyakker said:


> Were you out in around Surfside after thanksgiving? My brother and I were out there in kayaks and talked to a guy in a solo skiff who found some reds back up in there. Wish I had a skiff period, paddling gets hard after a while, haha


I was fishing Christmas Bay the Friday after Thanksgiving, so it mightâ€™ve been me. Launched at Amigo road ramp. Found a lot of reds, the singles didnâ€™t want to eat, but the pods would take a fly. Iâ€™m having a blast with this thing.


----------

